# Shave excisions - 11300-11313



## manablo (Sep 3, 2015)

If a physician shaves three lesions from the back, do you code the excision of each lesion separately, or do you total the three lesions by size in cm's.?  
Also, I wait for the results of the pathology report to obtain the correct dx code.  Is this standard practice??


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 3, 2015)

If they are three separate removals then you for three separate, if he removes all three in the same shave the you go by the excised diameter.  It is always best to wait for the path report.


----------



## JesseL (Sep 9, 2015)

I think you can only code it as a shave removal unless it's a full thickness shave, some people say margins need to be included if you want to use the excision codes?


----------

